# Have to cancel my Daytona Gray order, anyone interested in it?



## q7sline (May 3, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to cancel my Q7 order that I placed 3 months ago at my dealer. I feel bad for the salesman, so I thought maybe I can find someone who wants it. Its scheduled to arrive anyday now. Send me a message if your interested.

Here are the specs:

AUDI Q7 S LINE

DAYTONA GRAY PEARL EFFECT/BLACK

WARM WEATHER PACKAGE

HEATED REAR SEATS

21" S LINE WHEELS

ALL-WEATHER FLOOR MATS & TRUNK LINER

WHEEL LOCKS

S-LINE PACKAGE

RUNNING BOARDS


----------

